# How Things Look Here!



## MildredM

It is a while since I took photos of my set up - here's how it looks now









Grinders and paraphernalia on the dresser:


----------



## MildredM

And the L-R -


----------



## MildredM

And a few more . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

What a set up!!!


----------



## PPapa

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM looks a lovely high tec set up .....

But I have to ask , do the slightly curly bits of plywood comes as standard with the grindrers ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM looks a lovely high tec set up .....
> 
> But I have to ask , do the slightly curly bits of plywood comes as standard with the grindrers ?


Plywood?? Where are they?!


----------



## Nicknak

The thin bits on the bases of the grinders with cut outs for the buttons ... Or are they Wenge veneers ..


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> The thin bits on the bases of the grinders with cut outs for the buttons ... Or are they Wenge veneers ..


Ho! They are leather! Made to measure by a handy hubby


----------



## Nicknak

Of course they would be .. need better glasses .. I did think plywood and Mildred ..nooooo ..

I will sleep well tonight


----------



## coffeechap

All you need now is a Niche !


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> All you need now is a Niche !


I'm so tempted


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> I'm so tempted


Isn't everyone ?


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> Ho! They are leather! Made to measure by a handy hubby


I will call in the Union!


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Of course they would be .. need better glasses .. I did think plywood and Mildred ..nooooo ..
> 
> I will sleep well tonight


Ian's just read this- 'PLYWOOD, plywood . . . ', sigh, huff-puff!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

Mildred please apologise to the young man ......

He could have smoothed the edges though !


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Mildred please apologise to the young man ......


That went down well











> He could have smoothed the edges though !


I may not mention that part!!!


----------



## L.Atte

Beautiful machines


----------



## cambosheff

Plywood was a bit harsh. Anyone could see it's MDF


----------



## ATZ

MildredM said:


> It is a while since I took photos of my set up - here's how it looks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grinders and paraphernalia on the dresser:


 @MildredM why the flat AND conical grinders?


----------



## MildredM

ATZ said:


> @MildredM why the flat AND conical grinders?


Because I'm greedy

















That and being so impressed with the wonderful coni when I came across the flat I couldn't say no (and I needed cheering up at the time)









I think your next question will be 'which do you prefer'?


----------



## ATZ

MildredM said:


> Because I'm greedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and being so impressed with the wonderful coni when I came across the flat I couldn't say no (and I needed cheering up at the time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your next question will be 'which do you prefer'?


It is indeed! Can you note any differences?


----------



## MildredM

ATZ said:


> It is indeed! Can you note any differences?


Yes, indeed. Different but both fantastic.


----------



## DH83

Great setup and something to aspire to!


----------



## xpresso

ATZ said:


> @MildredM why the flat AND conical grinders?


Co's it's 'Mildred'







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

A little update - or should that be an UP dresser. When you can't find enough worktop space find somewhere else and go vertically!!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Obidi

OMG, your setup is very cool!


----------



## RamonyCajal

MildredM said:


>


Looks awesome


----------



## MildredM

Ahem . . .


----------



## MildredM

While I love Wenge wood . . .




























Thuya burr


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Ahem . . .


Or Amen....

And does new 'Thingy' work or just for show ..... at the moment...









Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Or Amen....
> 
> And does new 'Thingy' work or just for show ..... at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


What thingy? Do you mean Ron? I got a robot vac today - he works . . . very hard


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> What thingy? Do you mean Ron? I got a robot vac today - he works . . . very hard


AHhh yes, Met him on a Monday and my heart stood still .. the Do Ron Ron .. the Do Ron Ron ..... Blow me its Tuesday, how a few days hols play havoc..

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> AHhh yes, Met him on a Monday and my heart stood still .. the Do Ron Ron .. the Do Ron Ron ..... Blow me its Tuesday, how a few days hols play havoc..
> 
> Jon.


And you looked so quiet . . .


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> And you looked so quiet . . .


I am really 'M' but come across a very nice red.








. and Ron didn't immediately register.

What is the main difference for you, what do you feel you've gained with the newer model ?.

Jon.


----------



## Tiny tamper

A very enviable ensemble indeed, no flavour un findable with that set up







hope you enjoy it for many years to come


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> I am really 'M' but come across a very nice red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and Ron didn't immediately register.
> 
> What is the main difference for you, what do you feel you've gained with the newer model ?.
> 
> Jon.


The main difference nice? The two thing really. Ability to alter the pi and the steam wand on the left go together to make it feel absolutely spot on for me









Gained? The ability to change the profile . . .

I knew I wanted to get some turned handles and it just felt right starting off with a new machine. Establishing a good relationship with Reiss/Londo too counts for a lot. There really can't many who are so involved in customer service and satisfaction as Reiss is


----------



## MildredM

Been oiling and polishing for a couple of weeks now. They are coming up a treat . . .


----------



## 4515

The wood looks stunning


----------



## Jollybean

Well worth the effort Mildred. Really brings out the beauty in the wood


----------



## Nicknak

After seeing @MildredM 's lovely wood , I remembered I had this Elm burr which I was going to make into a shepherds crook . But now.......


----------



## jimbojohn55

mmmm burrrrrr wooooood - i need to get some more wood in my workshop, but first I owe Hasi a shelf


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> View attachment 40197
> View attachment 40198
> After seeing @MildredM 's lovely wood , I remembered I had this Elm burr which I was going to make into a shepherds crook . But now.......


Flipping heck  A.mazing


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> mmmm burrrrrr wooooood - i need to get some more wood in my workshop, but first I owe Hasi a shelf


Oh he won't mind waiting


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> mmmm burrrrrr wooooood - i need to get some more wood in my workshop, but first I owe Hasi a shelf


His Rover needs a bit more than a shelf







....


----------



## Nicknak

Bubinga .... lovely to work ... from my wood turning days


----------



## MildredM

My scales . . .



















. . . sank


----------



## MildredM

Tiny bit fast but it sounds nice anyway


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Tiny bit fast but it sounds nice anyway


I need to find a suitable spoon like that. This swapping of cups is messy


----------



## MildredM

Fez said:


> I need to find a suitable spoon like that. This swapping of cups is messy


It's a 15ml measuring spoon from a set used for baking


----------



## ashcroc

Fez said:


> I need to find a suitable spoon like that. This swapping of cups is messy


Unless I'm mistaken, that's a cupping spoon.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, that's a cupping spoon.


That would look more elegant!


----------



## MildredM

Acaia scales recess in my L-R drip tray grill. This was my old/spare grill



























*done by my own fair (husband's) hands


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, that's a cupping spoon.


Just a thought but a cupping spoon usually has a fairly long handle. I don't think it would work as well as the stubby measuring spoon


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Just a thought but a cupping spoon usually has a fairly long handle. I don't think it would work as well as the stubby measuring spoon


Wouldn't a long handle be a safety feature? If you want short handles, then these would fit the bill.


----------



## MildredM

You know how some people can't stop sharing pics of their cute kitten/puppy/baby/lunch . . . .


----------



## MildredM

And one of the fridge, pantry cupboard and seat pads!


----------



## igm45

Steamy!! 

Looks great, what's going on with the circle in the middle of the steam?


----------



## xpresso

igm45 said:


> Steamy!!
> 
> Looks great, what's going on with the circle in the middle of the steam?


Its a steamed up mirror, used to view your gloop/gloup







.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

Ah,

Your standard Gloop Inspection Mirror Placement?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Steamy!!
> 
> Looks great, what's going on with the circle in the middle of the steam?


Oh that old thing . . . It's my LW make-up mirror


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Oh that old thing . . . It's my LW make-up mirror


Another reflective surface to consider when you take photos







..


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Another reflective surface to consider when you take photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Already had a blooper!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Already had a blooper!!!!!!!


Not going to share ???? .....


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Not going to share ???? .....


I was good not to suggest I will leave it to your imagination but that sounds wrong . . . It wasn't rude, just made me look distorted!

*spell check sometimes make my words wrong*


----------



## MildredM

A fairly long shot this morning @Planter


----------



## MildredM

And a quick pour . . .


----------



## Nicknak

Those handles mmmm .


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM could you post some pictures side on of the handles please?.


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM could you post some pictures side on of the handles please?.


I can go over and above . . .










That way I get to show off my towel excess!


----------



## MildredM

I'm not used to coming at it sideways . . .


----------



## MildredM

Just in case there's any doubt . . .










I bet you wish you hadn't encouraged me now!!!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> I'm not used to coming at it sideways . . .


That is a thing of true beauty it really is.


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM that is enough thank you







, you forgot from underneath!


----------



## Nicknak

Do you think I've given the game away ???


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM that is enough thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you forgot from underneath!


I'm not photoing my underneaths, not even for you


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Do you think I've given the game away ???


What? Handle maker to the stars?!!!!!


----------



## Dr Forinor

MildredM said:


>


Oh my days, that looks so nice!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM that is enough thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you forgot from underneath!


 @Nicknak your inbox is full up!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> @Nicknak your inbox is full up!


clear now


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> clear now


Full again now


----------



## MildredM

Just adding this to the thread because I want to


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Just adding this to the thread because I want to


Your entitled, it matches the handles .. almost







.. very good....

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Here you go @Marocchino


----------



## xpresso

> 1 hour ago, MildredM said:
> 
> Here you go @Marocchino


 So how many in 'M' to you're 42g out ?.

Its the sound that does it ......

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> So how many in 'M' to you're 42g out ?.
> Its the sound that does it ......
> Jon.


34g in the cup from 15g in 42s plus pi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Longer shot, shorter time this morning has brought out a sweetness that wasn't there yesterday. It's the delicious @DogandHat beans from Plot


----------



## kennyboy993

MildredM said:


> Longer shot, shorter time this morning has brought out a sweetness that wasn't there yesterday. It's the delicious @DogandHat beans from Plot


Beautiful as ever.

You drink it as espresso Mildred or your usual flat white?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Beautiful as ever.
> 
> You drink it as espresso Mildred or your usual flat white?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 One of each together this morning ?


----------



## MildredM

Goldi-licious ?


----------



## kennyboy993

Things can start to look much different when you do business with@mildredm !

Thank you missus I love it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Things can start to look much different when you do business with@mildredm !
> 
> Thank you missus I love it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hahahaha!! LOVE it ? ? ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Thuya burr custom handles finished with Osmo oil. A light coat has been applied and left overnight and then buffed in the morning around 20 times now. Based on the same size does style as the original L-R handles and toggles they also have end caps rather than open ends with the bolt visible.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Thuya burr custom handles finished with Osmo oil. A light coat has been applied and left overnight and then buffed in the morning around 20 times now. Based on the same size does style as the original L-R handles and toggles they also have end caps rather than open ends with the bolt visible.
> 
> View attachment 29628


 That wood would look lovely on my Little La Pavoni ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> That wood would look lovely on my Little La Pavoni


Oi! Hands off my handles!!


----------



## Hasi

Buffing morning wood again?


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Buffing morning wood again?


 I read that as "more" at first .. ??


----------



## MildredM

Just to confirm it is the Osmo HardWax oil in Satin I am using.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Just to confirm it is the Osmo HardWax oil in Satin I am using.
> 
> View attachment 29919


 I know someone who wants handles like that ?


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> Thuya burr custom handles finished with Osmo oil. A light coat has been applied and left overnight and then buffed in the morning around 20 times now. Based on the same size does style as the original L-R handles and toggles they also have end caps rather than open ends with the bolt visible.
> 
> View attachment 29628


 A work of art!!! Beautiful. I've got Londinium envy............


----------



## MildredM

Have we had a vid this week - got to love the postie/woof-woof ?


----------



## MildredM

Can't recall posting this here . . .


----------



## MildredM

Or this!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Or this!
> <img alt="D83DEC64-8F6A-4A65-8AB5-A7E708E690E4.thumb.jpeg.4ddb5dc974de93876131438c912e56c9.jpeg" data-fileid="30641" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/D83DEC64-8F6A-4A65-8AB5-A7E708E690E4.thumb.jpeg.4ddb5dc974de93876131438c912e56c9.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Are those teapots?


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Those pics look brilliant.

I for one never get tired of feeling envious!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Are those teapots?


 Yes ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Yes


As high as they are, it looks like you've been brewing mushroom tea in them!


----------



## Mrboots2u

ashcroc said:


> As high as they are, it looks like you've been brewing mushroom tea in them!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> As high as they are, it looks like you've been brewing mushroom tea in them!


now preparing for my next road trip...


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Or this!
> 
> View attachment 30641


 Having you been exercising ? See the HG1 is out ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Having you been exercising ? See the HG1 is out ?


 Just reminding myself I haven't been eating enough spinach ?


----------



## blankets

Superb.


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> Or this!
> 
> View attachment 30641


 A Londinium in the spotlight, beautiful!


----------



## MildredM

Rather than clutter up the postie thread I will share *my new coffee corner pics here.

So......


----------



## Nicknak

Very nice too .. I'm sure I have seen these pictures before ?


----------



## MildredM

First shot was nectar, a fluke! Next 2 a bit later was bitter. Went coarser and back to tasty again for number 4. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Number 5, even better as it cooled.










Number 1 was as espresso, the rest with milk partly to get used to the nifty little steam wand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

Just remember to keep the water topped up, and never let the level expose the element


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Number 5, even better as it cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> Number 1 was as espresso, the rest with milk partly to get used to the nifty little steam wand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Has Ian had a go yet ???


----------



## jimbojohn55

glad to see you got an upgrade @MildredM

needs wooden handle plus boiler and steam knobs - @Nicknak ?


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> glad to see you got an upgrade @MildredM
> 
> needs wooden handle plus boiler and steam knobs - @Nicknak ?


 Behave ????


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Just remember to keep the water topped up, and never let the level expose the element


 Yes, filled after each pair of shots - we had gaps in between


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> Behave ????


 indexing head for the lathe, or bobbin sander with guide and template - I think , not tried it yet ?


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> glad to see you got an upgrade @MildredM
> 
> needs wooden handle plus boiler and steam knobs - @Nicknak ?


 Me?!! No, it's nothing to do with me ?

Boys and their toys, eh?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> indexing head for the lathe, or bobbin sander with guide and template - I think , not tried it yet ?


 Got the index on the chuck , thinking of a router sled over chuck .. Someone does sell a ready made fixture ?


----------



## Nicknak

Nicknak said:


> Got the index on the chuck , thinking of a router sled over chuck .. Someone does sell a ready made fixture ?


 Or this machine with a rotary table and chuck set up


----------



## MildredM

Did I mention the free lesson that comes with a @coffeechap machine? I'm not sure it was a White Gloves Service, I couldn't see his hands over the phone ? and now all the excitement of having something new (which, let's face it, is a rare enough thing) to play with has settled down and as I stand here gazing at *my new machine I'm wondering . . . How the heck does anyone manage without the pressure gauge?


----------



## MildredM

Is that MrsNN's forthcoming birthday present, @Nicknak ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Is that MrsNN's forthcoming birthday present, @Nicknak ?


 No I was thinking of something much more expensive ????


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> Number﻿ 5, even better as it cooled.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> ﻿
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿
> 
> Number 1 was as espresso, the rest with milk partly to get used to the nifty little steam wand


 After lots of coffee and if you have the time and inclination, I'm sure I'm not alone in being interested in you compiling your thoughts on how the Pav compares with the LR, both in the cup and workflow ??


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> Did I mention the free lesson that comes with a @coffeechap machine? I'm not sure it was a White Gloves Service, I couldn't see his hands over the phone ? and now all the excitement of having something new (which, let's face it, is a rare enough thing) to play with has settled down and as I stand here gazing at *my new machine I'm wondering . . . How the heck does anyone manage without the pressure gauge?


 pure skill


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> Or this machine with a rotary table and chuck set up
> 
> View attachment 31207


 is that a truss hanging on the wall...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..?


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> is that a truss hanging on the wall...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..?


 I could adapt it for you if you have the need ..??


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> I could adapt it for you if you have the need ..??


 no problems here I have one built into my furry pants ✌


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> no problems here I have one built into my furry pants ✌


 Phew, what a relief that will be to @Nicknak seeing as he was down to his last metre of leopard print fabric ?


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> no problems here I have one built into my furry pants ✌


 It has never been used , one of those things you buy cause Norm on the New (w)Yankee workshop has one ???


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Phew, what a relief that will be to @Nicknak seeing as he was down to his last metre of leopard print fabric ?


 But I want furry ...?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> But I want furry ...?


 In this weather? Going for a shave then?


----------



## MildredM

First shot of the day, tasty!


----------



## MildredM

Next shot, thought it was slightly bitter but then as it cooled it was yummy


----------



## MildredM

I have been promoted to cameraman ?


----------



## coffeechap

Looks like you are getting there now


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Looks like you are getting there now


 Ian will be pleased ? ?

It was that @DogandHat Gardelli, and tasted amazing


----------



## Hasi

noice!

only the sound effects... as if there were busy little men inside with their busy little circular saws cutting down whole beans into correct particle size on the go.


----------



## MildredM

Sealing the deal!

Banter welcome on this thread


----------



## Hasi

oh the side blow


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Sealing the deal!
> 
> Banter welcome on this thread
> 
> View attachment 31292


 We like a bit of banter ?


----------



## MildredM

Demonstrating the fine art of secreting your cables. No crossed wires here!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Demonstrating the fine art of secreting your cables. No crossed wires here!
> 
> View attachment 32268
> 
> 
> View attachment 32269


 That looks sooo classy .... The nozzle of course ???


----------



## MildredM

Not sure where the recent thread was for advice for removing the shower screen so I thought I'd just add this here. I didn't show how to wash it, just removal and refit. It is easy to see which way up my Cafelat seal goes as there's a slight groove from the portafilter


----------



## 9719

Starts around here...https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/23859-Londinium-1-Review#entry694925


----------



## 9719

Where did you get the cafelat from?


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Where did you get the cafelat from?


 Errrrr... I got a full seal set. Um I have totally forgotten now but @cambosheff will remind me!


----------



## cambosheff

https://www.cafelatstore.com/

Delivery was always tip top.


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> https://www.cafelatstore.com/
> 
> Delivery was always tip top.


 That was it!!!!! Thank you ?


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Errrrr... I got a full seal set. Um I have totally forgotten now but @cambosheff will remind me!


 I'm looking at that full seal set package right now, and I see it includes a new shower screen... which led me to read on the same site that the "dead" spot in many shower screens is not so good for levers (but good for e61machines)... so that is yet another interesting fact I did not know!

What determines the number stamped on the IMS screen (35, 200, etc)?


----------



## cambosheff

It's the mesh size over the screen. 200 being the larger of the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre

cambosheff said:


> It's the mesh size over the screen. 200 being the larger of the two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Is mesh size choice determined by a specific machine, or is it to achieve a certain brew outcome?


----------



## cambosheff

The only difference I noticed was the 35um seemed to defuse the water a bit more so it was a little gentler on the puck (I've no idea if that's 100% accurate, but it appeared to be the case). It also stops more coffee getting behind the screen, though I didn't really notice a vast with either. I stuck with the cafelat one due to the hole pattern not having the dead spot in the middle and if I recall Londinium now also offer a similar one.

I can't speak from extensive knowledge of the two but I don't think you'd go wrong with either and it'd boil down to personal preference. I think@MildredM or falsehips, sorry@Snakehips  will have a more insight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre

I now see both my shower screens have the "dead" centres, so I will be ordering a screen with an "alive" centre in due course. The door has been opened on the idiosyncracies of screens!


----------



## Fez

I can't say I noticed any difference when switching from the Londinium screen to the IMS one


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> I can't say I noticed any difference when switching from the Londinium screen to the IMS one


 Dare I ask if you noticed a difference changing from the Niche to the ZR... *let the belly laugh ensue...*


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Dare I ask if you noticed a difference changing from the Niche to the ZR... *let the belly laugh ensue...*


 ?


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> I'm looking at that full seal set package right now, and I see it includes a new shower screen... which led me to read on the same site that the "dead" spot in many shower screens is not so good for levers (but good for e61machines)... so that is yet another interesting fact I did not know!
> 
> What determines the number stamped on the IMS screen (35, 200, etc)?


 There's a pretty good bit on the Londo store about the screen:

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/accessories/ims-35um-shower-screen


----------



## 9719

Has anyone installed the Cafelat piston rings & if so what's the verdict? Reiss doesn't seem to recommend them, just asking as I shall order the group gaskets soon and despite the pistons being good for a while yet I might add them to the order depending on the replys to save on the postage later.


----------



## Deidre

Fez said:


> I can't say I noticed any difference when switching from the Londinium screen to the IMS one


 Is your Londinium screen the newer style with holes cut out in the centre?


----------



## Fez

Deidre said:


> Is your Londinium screen the newer style with holes cut out in the centre?


 I'd need to check. My machine is only 7 months old so I'm guessing newer style as I'm not aware of any changes that have been made since I bought mine


----------



## MildredM

A quick clean with the Espazzola


----------



## MildredM

Weigh up!!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Deidre

> On 09/10/2019 at 10:56, MildredM said:
> 
> A quick clean with the Espazzola


 Thank you @MildredM This video was timely, as it arrived the same time as my espazzola was left at the door. Looked easy enough. Away we go!

In my enthusiasm & naiveté, the initial & seemingly only challenge was to figure out how to assemble the silicone membrane to the handle.? I accomplished that & then concentrated on securing the handle into the group head, pulling the lever down with my left hand & holding both, then swishing back & forth, catch bowl underneath. But in the swishing, I must have forgotten to give full concentration to that crucial 40 degree angle. (Busy watching the filter screen cleaning action in the viewing mirror, I was!?‍♀) So, yes, the mighty espazzola slid out from the left lug, flew off in an explosion, as I simultaneously let the the lever go in surprise... Kaboom! All items in the pathway-water, espazzola, espresso cups, portable light-went flying in a spray of hot, pressurized water! (The brand new Not Neutral cup tipped over, but did not break, phew!?) I think I need a licence to operate powerful machinery, along with a less foggy brain!? More coffee?


----------



## Deidre

that said, it works a charm!?


----------



## MildredM

Hahahahahaha 
No damage done though, just a big wake up call to never stand over your lever!!!! Not ever!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No damage done though, just a big wake up call to never stand over your lever!!!! Not ever!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Too true! And, I do stand off to the side of levers, thankfully!

This was my own stupidity, albeit hilarious as it unfolded in front of me! But a good lesson to be attentive, on ALL fronts! (I've found multitasking at this age can be a dangerous thing!??)


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Hahahahahaha
> No damage done though, just a big wake up call to never stand over your lever!!!! Not ever!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has Ian recovered yet?


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> (I've found multitasking at this age can be a dangerous thing!??)


 I couldn't possibly comment ?

Now look what you've made me do, typing/ironing/embroidering and I've just poured my latte art all over the steering wheel ?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Has Ian recovered yet?


 Let me ask him .........

he says can you narrow it down a bit?!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Let me ask him .........
> he says can you narrow it down a bit?!


Didn't he have a lever incident a while back?


----------



## Deidre

ashcroc said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask him .........
> he says can you narrow it down a bit?!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he have a lever incident a while back?
Click to expand...

 Do I have company in fiasco-land? If I am not the only one, well then, I'm starting a "support group" for those of us prone to these sorts of problems!??


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask him .........
> he says can you narrow it down a bit?!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he have a lever incident a while back?
Click to expand...

 He's had TWO ???

When asked for a comment Ian was reported to have said, 'I'm not going anywhere near my wife's machine ever again'. Or something like that ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> He's had TWO
> When asked for a comment Ian was reported to have said, 'I'm not going anywhere near my wife's machine ever again'. Or something like that


Ah. That explains why you bought him a non spring lever!


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> Do I have company in fiasco-land? If I am not the only one, well then, I'm starting a "support group" for those of us prone to these sorts of problems!??


 Ian is all for it!!!!!

I am Ian and I'm vectis phobic ?


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Ian is all for it!!!!!
> 
> I am Ian and I'm vectis phobic ?


 It all started when I ...


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> Ah. That explains why you bought him a non spring lever!


 Did you say "bought Ian a non spring lever" ???


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Did you say "bought Ian a non spring lever" ???


 Too late . . . He's seen it ^^^^

Just think if I'd pretended the Max was for Ian ????


----------



## Hasi

Deidre said:


> Do I have company in fiasco-land? If I am not the only one, well then, I'm starting a "support group" for those of us prone to these sorts of problems!


where's@Snakehips of them all?



ashcroc said:


> Ah. That explains why you bought him a non spring lever!


Milly's got a male alter ego  that's news!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Ian is all for it!!!!!
> 
> I am Ian and I'm vectis phobic ?


 I'm sorry @MildredM but, having Googled vectis, I'm at loss to see how Ian's fear of the Isle of White and, or, buses has any relevance here?



Hasi said:


> Deidre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have company in fiasco-land? If I am not the only one, well then, I'm starting a "support group" for those of us prone to these sorts of problems!??
> 
> 
> 
> where's@Snakehips of them all?
Click to expand...

 @Hasi what exactly are you incinerating ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I'm sorry @MildredM but, having Googled vectis, I'm at loss to see how Ian's fear of the Isle of White and, or, buses has any relevance here?


 There's no need to be sorry again, if you don't know your Latin* then I'm not sure how you will ever build your own grinder ?

*lever


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> am Ian and I'm vectis phobic ?


 Hoping not to butt in on an established thread, but I just can't resist - my dictionary app came up with a vectis that potentially could take the thread in a whole different direction ?? In this case, I think I'm definitely vectis phobic too ?

Valē!

*
vectis
*

(vĕk′tĭs) [L., pole]

A curved lever used in surgery for traction.


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> Hoping not to butt in on an established thread, but I just can't resist - my dictionary app came up with a vectis that potentially could take the thread in a whole different direction ?? In this case, I think I'm definitely vectis phobic too ?
> 
> Valē!
> 
> *
> vectis
> *
> 
> (vĕk′tĭs) [L., pole]
> 
> A curved lever used in surgery for traction.


 ?? I think Ian has that too ??


----------



## Hasi

Snakehips said:


> @Hasi what exactly are you incinerating ?


nothing specific... how's your waste bin?


----------



## Marocchino

Still adding building dust into my daily coffee routine ?

Hope it doesn't interfere with the October LSOL offering ?


----------



## MildredM

Machine suffocation alert ?

I am reporting you NOW ?


----------



## Marocchino

.... what was I thinking, I've removed the cover... Honest! ?


----------



## MildredM

Is it just me or does there seem to be something missing . . . and I don't just mean cups ?


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be something missing . . . and I don't just mean cups ?


 ....it's Friday, portafilters took the day off ?

We modified our workflow so cups are in our Kitchen as are the portafilters. We take them in after heating them up with boiling water from the kettle. Even though our setup is covered, a little dust still seems to settle on the counter. Of course there's dust on the plastic sheet that's disrupted each time we move it to make coffee. So at the moment we're Just making the best of a poor situation whilst the work continues ? ?


----------



## MildredM

??


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> ??


 ??


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> ??


 And you wouldn't want dusty towels ?


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> And you wouldn't want dusty towels ?


 .... it's probably a bit too early to put one on my list to ✍?


----------



## Hasi

Dusty Towels?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Dusty Towels?!


 Hasi, you aren't keeping up very well ? can you go drink more coffee please ?


----------



## MildredM

Playing with the conic today. It suits the Brew Coffee Plus Uganda Kisinga down to the ground.

15.4g/41s/34.5g as Espresso and similar for the next one with 90g milk added to make a flat white. Cherry coming through both.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Playing with the conic today. It suits the Brew Coffee Plus Uganda Kisinga down to the ground.
> 15.4g/41s/34.5g as Espresso and similar for the next one with 90g milk added to make a flat white. Cherry coming through both.
> 
> <img alt="C538B488-053D-4097-B1F0-A3F1EB389076.thumb.jpeg.0438ca3566739aaab238f63ce492efd0.jpeg" data-fileid="33113" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/C538B488-053D-4097-B1F0-A3F1EB389076.thumb.jpeg.0438ca3566739aaab238f63ce492efd0.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="524E1462-4592-41BA-9905-5228AEBF9899.thumb.jpeg.254210633a57e23c2c3251817899be50.jpeg" data-fileid="33114" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/524E1462-4592-41BA-9905-5228AEBF9899.thumb.jpeg.254210633a57e23c2c3251817899be50.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Which one was Ian's attempt?


----------



## MildredM

Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Oh. My. Word.
> 
> View attachment 33271


 That was quick!


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> Oh. My. Word.
> 
> View attachment 33271


 did you accidentally put my address in instead? one can hope...hope its UH-MAZE-ING


----------



## MildredM

I can't see MAX arriving tomorrow . . . Unless he has been placed on a seat on the plane and will be met at Heathrow and a taxi home . . . Yes! That will be it ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I can't see MAX arriving tomorrow . . . Unless he has been placed on a seat on the plane and will be met at Heathrow and a taxi home . . . Yes! That will be it ?


 Did the Denis put a rush job on to clear his inbox ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Shipped Seattle 6.19pm >>> 2.16am Louisville >>> in transit ?????


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> View attachment 33290


 I'll check back in an hour to see if the arrow has moved ?.. Nearly there ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I'll check back in an hour to see if the arrow has moved ?.. Nearly there ?


 It has MOVED ?


----------



## MildredM

Cause I live and breathe this Philadelphia freedom - for the next hour at least!!!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Cause I live and breathe this Philadelphia freedom - for the next hour at least!!!


Other cheeses are available!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> It has MOVED ?
> 
> View attachment 33292


 It needs to get on a plane sharpish for delivery tomorrow ?


----------



## Hasi




----------



## MildredM

Those BOOTS ☺


----------



## MildredM

While I await Philadelphia freedom . . .


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Hasi

pretty darn sure they send it to the famous Mildred Milford of Lincoln City, Delaware...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> pretty darn sure they send it to the famous Mildred Milford of Lincoln City, Delaware...


 And I am pretty darn sure I can soon go off people!!!


----------



## MildredM

Please can someone nip to Phily airport and escort MAX onto the right plane? He seems to be lolling around in the lounge - he's been there for at least 2 hours now ?


----------



## Jacko112

Perhaps Trump is discussing extra tariffs with him?


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Perhaps Trump is discussing extra tariffs with him?


 Nooooooo ?


----------



## MildredM

Now then, I suspect MAX is currently going at 598mph at 10,000 feet ?

Just another 1000 miles to go now . . . I think!!!


----------



## MildredM

It's 779 miles now. He's still cruising at a steady 598mph ?


----------



## Hasi

this is hilarious!


----------



## MildredM

Thank goodness it's a twin jet!!!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> this is hilarious!


 The Fastest Grinder in the West!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> this is hilarious!


 It's great , I hope the Postman has a tracking App ????


----------



## Hasi

oh noes! it's going way faster than it was meant to go...


----------



## Jacko112

Ah but customs can be a *****.

Did anyone have a word with them lol?


----------



## Nicknak

Jacko112 said:


> Ah but customs can be a *****.
> 
> Did anyone have a word with them lol?


 ??? I thought about it , but it would be unbearable ??


----------



## MildredM

Now look here, will you stop it a minute. Customs? I am on first name terms with UPS customs dept!!!!


----------



## Deidre

Poor Max! He will be developing a complex with all this surveillance!??

Trust that he will behave himself along the way to his new home, impressing all whom he meets & making friends with Customs & airline officials.... he will be a much stronger grinder for your unfaltering faith.?


----------



## Deidre

and for heaven's sake, don't let him know you've been waiting up nights to make sure he gets home safely!?


----------



## MildredM

Fasten you're seatbealts, grinders please, we are coming in to land - steady as she goes ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Fasten you're seatbealts, grinders please, we are coming in to land - steady as she goes ?


 Poor poor Ian ?????


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> View attachment 33308


 Meanwhile................ CFUK spammers are having a field day!


----------



## MildredM

It has landed safely ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> It has landed safely ?


 Phew


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> It has landed safely ?


 Be still my beating heart!

(Honestly, I am just as excited as you are! Can't wait to see it & hear all about it,??☺)


----------



## Nicknak

Deidre said:


> Be still my beating heart!
> 
> (Honestly, I am just as excited as you are! Can't wait to see it & hear all about it,??☺)


 I think that is a certainty ? .. But so do I


----------



## MildredM

Ian reckons 8.30-9.30am

The dog has 9.30-10.30am

I reckon 10.30-11.30am

The winner gets to open the box ? ? ?


----------



## MildredM

Right then!!





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Sorry, TT switched the order above!!!


----------



## MildredM

And . . .








































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollybean

How exciting. I hope you let Minty open the box as she seems to have won the sweepstake ?


----------



## Nicknak

Fabulous, congratulations... Thank god it arrived ?


----------



## ashcroc

You shaved the dogs paws!


----------



## Deidre

And now, it's time for the cup of coffee.... ☕??


----------



## Deidre

> 27 minutes ago, MildredM said:
> 
> Sorry, TT switched the order above!!!


 There, there, now... it's ok Max, you're home now, all safe & sound.??


----------



## Planter

Looks awesome. Congrats M.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

The family!


----------



## Planter

You ran anything through it yet?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Yes, just sitting down with a second shot apiece, flat whites  it took 4 shots to get a ballpark and then a teeny adjustment for the last shot. It's that LSOL Pharmacie bean, I wouldn't say it's funky, more light and floral, sweet. He's fast and very quiet!


----------



## mctrials23

You should probably let one of the children fly the nest. Perhaps the flat ?


----------



## Hasi

Did you ask the delivery guy whether he was just coming off the plane, with Max in his cabin luggage?


----------



## Cooffe

@MildredM excuse my ignorance (i seem to say that a lot)... BUT THREE GRINDERS?!

Alright I get the conical/flat burr debate. But damn which one is going to be decomissioned?!

Either way. Looks brilliant - hope you're chuffed with it.


----------



## ashcroc

Cooffe said:


> @MildredM excuse my ignorance (i seem to say that a lot)... BUT THREE GRINDERS?!
> Alright I get the conical/flat burr debate. But damn which one is going to be decomissioned?!
> Either way. Looks brilliant - hope you're chuffed with it.


The others are out of shot!


----------



## Hasi

also they aren't plugged in, just as the Pavoni


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> @MildredM excuse my ignorance (i seem to say that a lot)... BUT THREE GRINDERS?!
> 
> Alright I get the conical/flat burr debate. But damn which one is going to be decomissioned?!
> 
> Either way. Looks brilliant - hope you're chuffed with it.


 The Flat will be looking for a new home I expect ?

Over the moon with the MAX, yes!!!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Did you ask the delivery guy whether he was just coming off the plane, with Max in his cabin luggage?


 I was hopping about while he searched his van, when he presented the box I mentioned it had come from America to the U.K. in little over 24 hours (took half as long again for the last hour and a half journey). His reply, 'right, cheers!' He wasn't as excited as me!!!


----------



## Fez

I think he would've been even more confused if you told him it's a coffee grinder


----------



## PPapa

Cooffe said:


> @MildredM excuse my ignorance (i seem to say that a lot)... BUT THREE GRINDERS?!
> Alright I get the conical/flat burr debate. But damn which one is going to be decomissioned?!
> Either way. Looks brilliant - hope you're chuffed with it.


Mildred accepts marriage proposals and requests for grinders.

Nah, actually, don't try that. I tried that yesterday and I still don't have a shipment notification.


----------



## MildredM

On with some Kenya beans from Bocca here. A fairly light roast. The first shot was a little fast but within reasonable parameters, tightened up slightly and that brought so much more to the taste.
I think I can go even more though!
Dosing 15.5g in a 15g basket, 36g out on my L-R.


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> He's fast and very quiet!


 Hhmmm, so with a name like Flat, it's got to be a male? ?


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> Hhmmm, so with a name like Flat, it's got to be a male? ?


 I am not saying a word ??


----------



## Nicknak

Marocchino said:


> Hhmmm, so with a name like Flat, it's got to be a male? ?


 So the opposite is humpy ? is a ........


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> I am not saying a word ??


 At least Denis wasn't so gauche as to use two X's in Flat's surname ?


----------



## iroko

Congrats. I bet your glad the waits over. ?


----------



## SamB

thats a nice setup. would you say the LR is as good as they say it is?


----------



## MildredM

SamB said:


> thats a nice setup. would you say the LR is as good as they say it is?


 Thank you. The LR is as good as they say it is


----------



## MildredM

Doing some flat and conic burr cleaning/checking here.


----------



## MildredM

Hardly any grounds in the flat, a brush/blow/vac soon sorted that. The conic naturally had a little more but nothing excessive. All burrs are looking fantastic! Better than the photos show really.


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> Hardly any grounds in the flat, a brush/blow/vac soon sorted that. The conic naturally had a little more but nothing excessive.


 I know Denis recommends utilising RDT with his grinder's but also realise owner's can make a personal choice on this process. Are the above comments regarding the grounds found in the burr chambers with or without RDT?


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> I know Denis recommends utilising RDT with his grinder's but also realise owner's can make a personal choice on this process. Are the above comments regarding the grounds found in the burr chambers with or without RDT?


 No RDT here. Never needed it, very little/no static, tiny retention/no retention after the first few shots following cleaning (rare occurrence, just the second time for both). Bit of static in the MAX at present but that's to be expected


----------



## M_H_S

Congrats, especially on having Max no.2. Is it too early to ask how it compares to the other two, in particular the Flat?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Thanks @M_H_S 

Everyone is asking me this today and all I can say is it feels too soon to this is better than that - virtually every shot has been superb, that much I can say, and soon we will do some shots side by side


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Thanks @M_H_S
> Everyone is asking me this today and all I can say is it feels too soon to this is better than that - virtually every shot has been superb, that much I can say, and soon we will do some shots side by side


But how does it compare against a grinder that shall not be named?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> But how does it compare against a grinder that shall not be named?


 I am doing my full review today but can say now - there isn't a comparison to be made ?

Wish I'd got a cream top instead of red now ?


----------



## ashcroc

Does the puffy thing fit on your other grinders?


----------



## MildredM

We have been doing some side by side shots this morning. Dialling the Flat and then MAX in first to make sure we'd got the right ball park timings/taste from both, then some shots to compare the taste. The MAX doesn't = 'better'* in my opinion. The thing is the Flat is SO good anyway and at this early stage I was just looking for a similar taste and that was easily achieved.









*But if I say some shots did taste sweeter, cleaner, it sounds like I am saying the Flat shots were poor when they are certainly no such thing. Comparing the last shot from both grinders we both agreed the MAX did bring more to the taste and mouthfeel. If I say I think the MAX has more to bring it sounds like I am unsatisfied with the results on day 3 when I'm NOT. I just don't think I can say one is 'better' than the other when I know how good the Flat is now it is well and truly run in, and how new the MAX is with only a couple of kilos through so far.

It takes 10 seconds to grind 15.5g at 355rpm with another 3-4 seconds to 'puff' the last few grounds through.

There is little point reviewing the MAX with regards to aesthetics except to say the build quality is absolutely superb, as you would expect.


----------



## M_H_S

MildredM said:


> We have been doing some side by side shots this morning. Dialling the Flat and then MAX in first to make sure we'd got the right ball park timings/taste from both, then some shots to compare the taste. The MAX doesn't = 'better'* in my opinion. The thing is the Flat is SO good anyway and at this early stage I was just looking for a similar taste and that was easily achieved.
> <img alt="5074A9CE-7424-45C6-9BC0-15F6C956CDDF.thumb.jpeg.0881716ca898fefa54152b12b3bd7aa3.jpeg" data-fileid="33406" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/5074A9CE-7424-45C6-9BC0-15F6C956CDDF.thumb.jpeg.0881716ca898fefa54152b12b3bd7aa3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> *But if I say some shots did taste sweeter, cleaner, it sounds like I am saying the Flat shots were poor when they are certainly no such thing. Comparing the last shot from both grinders we both agreed the MAX did bring more to the taste and mouthfeel. If I say I think the MAX has more to bring it sounds like I am unsatisfied with the results on day 3 when I'm NOT. I just don't think I can say one is 'better' than the other when I know how good the Flat is now it is well and truly run in, and how new the MAX is with only a couple of kilos through so far.
> It takes 10 seconds to grind 15.5g at 355rpm with another 3-4 seconds to 'puff' the last few grounds through.
> There is little point reviewing the MAX with regards to aesthetics except to say the build quality is absolutely superb, as you would expect.
> <img alt="FA091B2F-4E07-4F5A-8E7C-D344EF536199.thumb.jpeg.5528a605989f0627e52986f661cb75bf.jpeg" data-fileid="33407" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/FA091B2F-4E07-4F5A-8E7C-D344EF536199.thumb.jpeg.5528a605989f0627e52986f661cb75bf.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Thanks for that comparison. Just curious how you decide on the RPM for different beans? What effect you find it to have on taste? For the side to side testing, were they on the same speed?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

I didn't change the grind speed. I'd been reading a good bit about the testing with the prototypes over on HB and decided around 350rpm was a good starting point. I think the speed changes would be more apparent in pour over etc.


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> The family!
> 
> View attachment 33334


 Hi Mildred, which is which, sorry I don't know anything about these grinders.


----------



## ashcroc

Obidi said:


> Hi Mildred, which is which, sorry I don't know anything about these grinders.


From left to right conical, flat, flat Max


----------



## MildredM

Obidi said:


> Hi Mildred, which is which, sorry I don't know anything about these grinders.


 Left to right are the conic, flat and the new MAX KafaTek grinders, also known as Monoloth, from Seattle, USA.

More info on Denis's website.


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> I am doing my full review today but can say now - there isn't a comparison to be made ?
> 
> Wish I'd got a cream top instead of red now ?


 oh, alright then-just to help you out-you can give me your red Max & go ahead & get a cream one!??????

I have to remind you though, Max is a very sensitive soul, and he's still over-stimulated & weary from the long journey & all the excitement this week; don't let him hear you say he's not your favourite!??


----------



## MildredM

Not to worry, we've got the Busy Little Men in to repaint him!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Not to worry, we've got the Busy Little Men in to repaint him!
> 
> <img alt="226917C8-609B-4615-BB49-83AF22D85915.thumb.jpeg.e9371d0b756a7d65a1776a03da88a2b1.jpeg" data-fileid="33425" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/226917C8-609B-4615-BB49-83AF22D85915.thumb.jpeg.e9371d0b756a7d65a1776a03da88a2b1.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


you might want to provide paint buckets... Jesus, how could they possibly finish their busy little task with just a brushful of (the wrong colour) paint?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> you might want to provide paint buckets... Jesus, how could they possibly finish their busy little task with just a brushful of (the wrong colour) paint?!


 Look here, you might want to try balancing paint buckets on a 40 degree angle slopey thing ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Look here, you might want to try balancing paint buckets on a 40 degree angle slopey thing


that's none of my nonsense-pants business, Northern Lady. Just provide the damn paint before they call it quits... with that attitude of yours this grinder will very likely stay as red as it was when you've unpacked it...


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> The family!
> 
> View attachment 33334


 Big Max's baby sister "Palomina" is asking where she fits into all this. She's not red, Mildred! But she's definitely envious of her older siblings, and a bit insulted she wasn't included in the family photo.?


----------



## MildredM

I am making room for a Palomina right now!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I am making room for a Palomina right now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 33467


 Fat Max has elbowed the little fella out ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Fat Max has elbowed the little fella out ?


 If only! Flat is parked next to my L-R now working his little socks off ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> If only! Flat is parked next to my L-R now working his little socks off ?


 Looks like the big fella needs the exercise ?


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> I am making room for a Palomina right now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 33467


 Oh my! I'll go tell her right this minute! She'll be so pleased!???

ps she has the added feature of playing any & all musical requests. (Bet you can't do that, can you, Big Brother Max??)


----------



## Deidre

@MildredM Just don't go sliding an ek43 in there, while Palomina is making her way to your place! Oh heavens, forget I said that! Perish the thought! ???


----------



## MildredM

There's been a takeover!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Saltydog

Dream setup, beautifully executed routine ?


----------



## Snakehips

> 2 hours ago, MildredM said:
> 
> There's been a takeover!


 @MildredM

Come on M.... who are you and Ian trying to kid?

There's no way that's not a stunt double!!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak

I did notice the double hand safety grip .. Chin out of the way as well ????


----------



## Deidre

Ian has an exceptional teacher! Well done! AND, I can't believe he can multi-task, too!!! He is steaming & brewing simultaneously... Wow!!!???


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> View attachment 33927


 Umm, where's Palomina?? Having a lie-in, maybe? Yes, that must be it...?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> <img alt="15337604-3843-4D29-AAC9-98AAC737A2D1.thumb.jpeg.5c48c4bd39a4f41da8c3813240ddd7ac.jpeg" data-fileid="33927" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/15337604-3843-4D29-AAC9-98AAC737A2D1.thumb.jpeg.5c48c4bd39a4f41da8c3813240ddd7ac.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


It's quite amazing how the tulip changes between the video & the still!


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> It's quite amazing how the tulip changes between the video & the still!


 No that one is Ian being showed he is not quite there yet ?


----------



## Deidre

> 3 hours ago, MildredM said:
> 
> There's been a takeover!


 I really appreciate seeing videos of techniques employed pulling shots on the londinium... this one of Ian pulling a shot is great! It helps to see how much pressure people apply, how long they preinfuse, and overall have they proceed start to finish, in the process of grinding, brewing & steaming.??☺


----------



## MildredM

Hey ? thank you for all your smashing comments ? I am a bit stunned at Ian really, he's had years to get involved but only recently decided to go for it - I'd say it was getting MAX on the worktop that did the trick! He can't keep his hands off him!!! 
He made both rounds of coffee earlier today and I couldn't help but notice a fair air of smugness radiating from him ??


----------



## MildredM

My turn today ?


----------



## Deidre

She makes it look so easy!☺


----------



## MildredM

Fired up the La P this morning . . . Grinding vid . . .


----------



## MildredM

And a loooong pi shot . . .


----------



## coffeechap

> 6 minutes ago, MildredM said:
> 
> Fired up the La P this morning . . . Grinding vid . . .


 Such a lovely tamper?


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Such a lovely tamper?


 Yes ? ?


----------



## MildredM

My turn . . , I think this was take 63 ?


----------



## MildredM

And milk steaming earlier...


----------



## MildredM

With good product placement ???


----------



## MildredM

Inspired by a member on the KafaTek forum - MAX goes undercover ?


----------



## M_H_S

MildredM said:


> Inspired by a member on the KafaTek forum - MAX goes undercover
> 
> <img alt="DE617ACF-BF16-4B94-86E3-D74320D41B08.thumb.jpeg.620b4eda9f2f922a9f2c7e5238007c3b.jpeg" data-fileid="34155" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/DE617ACF-BF16-4B94-86E3-D74320D41B08.thumb.jpeg.620b4eda9f2f922a9f2c7e5238007c3b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Smart! Poor conic looks bemused and a tad jealous!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb

M_H_S said:


> Smart! Poor conic looks bemused and a tad jealous!


 If i was the conic i'd be mighty happy that the R2D2 lookalike thing of beauty was hidden away. ?


----------



## MildredM

M_H_S said:


> Smart! Poor conic looks bemused and a tad jealous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Left out in the cold


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> If i was the conic i'd be mighty happy that the R2D2 lookalike thing of beauty was hidden away. ?


 Meooooooowwwwwww ?


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Inspired by a member on the KafaTek forum - MAX goes undercover ?
> 
> View attachment 34155


 Max is all ready for the upcoming "2019 Fall Grinder Jackets" fashion show & photo shoot!☺


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Meooooooowwwwwww ?


 I'd put some space between them, i can feel the tension building - just one misplaced bean and then it will be grinder burr fur all over the kitchen.?


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> Max is all ready for the upcoming "2019 Fall Grinder Jackets" fashion show & photo shoot!☺


 I quite fancy a leather biker jacket, or denim with all sorts of zips and stuff!!!


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> I quite fancy a leather biker jacket, or denim with all sorts of zips and stuff!!!


 I think Max prefers his low-key classic look, don't you? He is so delightfully attired in this divine creation, the oh-so-red yet subtle cheekiness, the essential twinkling, eye-catching black & white highlights!

But, all is not loss, Mildred! As his "plus-one" (I learned that modern term just recently), you will surely accompany him in the upcoming gala & festivities, and absolutely nothing says proud Mom better than leather & chains, right?! Vroom, vroom!??


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> I think Max prefers his low-key classic look, don't you? He is so delightfully attired in this divine creation, the oh-so-red yet subtle cheekiness, the essential twinkling, eye-catching black & white highlights!
> 
> But, all is not loss, Mildred! As his "plus-one" (I learned that modern term just recently), you will surely accompany him in the upcoming gala & festivities, and absolutely nothing says proud Mom better than leather & chains, right?! Vroom, vroom!??


 Fab. U. Lous. Darling!!!!!!

(actually, I mean leather and denim and stuff for ME ?????)


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Fab. U. Lous. Darling!!!!!!
> 
> (actually, I mean leather and denim and stuff for ME ?????)


 ok, you go girl... leather, chains, zippers AND denim! We'll be wanting photos, of course!!!??????


----------



## Marocchino

Having got back from the local sorting office after a failed delivery. I returned and found Mrs Marocchino with an unusually guilty look upon her face. I discovered when I went to make switch the coffee machine on the reason why ..... she maintains, she knows nothing at all about whilst struggling to keep a straight face ?? She tried putting the blame on some Christmas fairies ?


----------



## MildredM

Whooop!!! Fantastic ? ? ? ?


----------



## xpresso

Marocchino said:


> Having got back from the local sorting office after a failed delivery. I returned and found Mrs Marocchino with an unusually guilty look upon her face. I discovered when I went to make switch the coffee machine on the reason why ..... she maintains, she knows nothing at all about whilst struggling to keep a straight face ?? She tried putting the blame on some Christmas fairies ?
> 
> View attachment 34636


 How old are you ??? AHhhh the junior section ? ,,, very seasonal.. no coffee but plenty of mulled wine !!

Jon.


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> Whooop!!! Fantastic ? ? ? ?


 I can't take any credit for the seasonal coffee set up, I believe that honour should go to "the Christmas Fairy"......a.k.a Mrs Marocchino ?

It has given me an idea for a Seasonal how things look here topic though.... :classic_biggrin:


----------



## Marocchino

xpresso said:


> How old are you ??? AHhhh the junior section ?


 Old enough to know better....or put it this way I shan't see 60 ever again!


----------



## Hasi

Men become 7 years old, after that they only grow in size... love it!


----------



## Marocchino

Hasi said:


> Men become 7 years old, after that they only grow in size... love it!


 Though I tried to sell it here a while ago, I've still got my Meccano set to prove it! ??


----------



## THR_Crema

Amazing Setup!


----------



## MildredM

This is how things are looking here at present ?


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> This is how things are looking here at present ?


 Much better - good to see all the pieces have found their way home after being separated.

Head Barista ?


----------



## Hasi

could've gone for bossy-pants in upper section ? :exit:


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> could've gone for bossy-pants in upper section ? :exit:


 Cheeky beggar ???


----------



## Agentb

I was expecting to see a Nespresso bar towel with "Trainee Barista"


----------



## Hasi

I'd like to get Ian a "Carpetista Professionale". Some splatter instead of cup in the centre please. When again is his birthday?


----------



## Agentb

Hasi said:


> I'd like to get Ian a "Carpetista Professionale". Some splatter instead of cup in the centre please. When again is his birthday?


 It would need to be Extra Large. Maybe a matching apron. ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> This is how things are looking here at present ?
> 
> View attachment 34979


 Very nice 'M' credit to your continuing fetish for change or is it the higher end of 'Upgraditus' also I'm very curious as to whether the likes of yourself and others still use the PuqPress one doesn't hear much mention about them does one ..........

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Very nice 'M' credit to your continuing fetish for change or is it the higher end of 'Upgraditus' also I'm very curious as to whether the likes of yourself and others still use the PuqPress one doesn't hear much mention about them does one ..........
> 
> Jon.


 Yes! We use the PP every day (unless it s a La Pav day  ) . It sure what's going on with my shoulder these days but I find tamping really awkward, annoyingly ?


----------



## MildredM

Lovely new rug - I know!, let's pour coffee on it now, shall we ??









And another thing, I'm not one to show off or anything, as you know . . . But it would have been nice for at least one of you to notice my post count achievement. To save you the bother of having to scroll a few inches up and see, it's 15,000+
In the absence of a suitable badge a round of applause will do, flowers and chocs too, please, if you must! And a pat on the back for perseverance. There have been times when I've wanted to flounce off but then I'd miss you all too much ???


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Lovely new rug - I know!, let's pour coffee on it now, shall we
> 
> <img alt="A89B0AC5-0720-431E-84FE-9EFD79A2CC64.thumb.jpeg.7a3f79e513220b02e6418ba03c5a8783.jpeg" data-fileid="35003" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/A89B0AC5-0720-431E-84FE-9EFD79A2CC64.thumb.jpeg.7a3f79e513220b02e6418ba03c5a8783.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> And another thing, I'm not one to show off or anything, as you know . . . But it would have been nice for at least one of you to notice my post count achievement. To save you the bother of having to scroll a few inches up and see, it's 15,000+
> 
> In the absence of a suitable badge a round of applause will do, flowers and chocs too, please, if you must! And a pat on the back for perseverance. There have been times when I've wanted to flounce off but then I'd miss you all too much


Poor Minty still looks a bit shaken up.

On TT here so your post count is a mystery to me 

Congrats on your verbosity though.


----------



## 9719

ashcroc said:


> Poor Minty still looks a bit shaken up. On TT here so your post count is a mystery to me
> Congrats on your verbosity though.


On TT, tap on forum member's name & you get this...then exclaim 'how many'


----------



## ashcroc

********** said:


> On TT, tap on forum member's name & you get this...then exclaim 'how many'


Yeah I know. It's just a bit too stalkerish doing that every time MM posts just to see what her post count is up to now though!


----------



## MildredM

I found this . . . Still a way to go to catch MrB up!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I found this . . . Still a way to go to catch MrB up!
> 
> <img alt="8BBC9237-1C99-48D0-A41C-92A4A928AF8A.thumb.png.d7ecf5624bdf12942391f03edd78835f.png" data-fileid="35016" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/8BBC9237-1C99-48D0-A41C-92A4A928AF8A.thumb.png.d7ecf5624bdf12942391f03edd78835f.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


aaawww there you have the biggest chatterboxes united 

nice invisible badge you sport there, btw!

and nice new rug - fits Minty way better than previous one. Tell Ian he's done a tremendous job making the old one replaceable


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Lovely new rug - I know!, let's pour coffee on it now, shall we ??
> 
> View attachment 35003
> 
> 
> And another thing, I'm not one to show off or anything, as you know . . . But it would have been nice for at least one of you to notice my post count achievement. To save you the bother of having to scroll a few inches up and see, it's 15,000+
> In the absence of a suitable badge a round of applause will do, flowers and chocs too, please, if you must! And a pat on the back for perseverance. There have been times when I've wanted to flounce off but then I'd miss you all too much ???


 That's all very well 'M' .. I've failed to get one getting to the 2000+ so there you go, perhaps an indictment of the 'New Forum' we've lost that personal touch now and your just a reference number of a membership increase.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> That's all very well 'M' .. I've failed to get one getting to the 2000+ so there you go, perhaps an indictment of the 'New Forum' we've lost that personal touch now and your just a reference number of a membership increase.
> 
> Jon.


 Indeed . . . I wonder if @Rhys can assign badges or let me get onto it ? I can dish them out when it crops up then!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Indeed . . . I wonder if @Rhys can assign badges or let me get onto it ? I can dish them out when it crops up then!


 Do yer best 'Girl' .... please don't leave me in the wake .......

Cleethorpes were canny today and a typical out of season megga dog day ... my brain capacity could not have coped trying to do a breed count ......

Fish & Chips were nice. ?.... Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Do yer best 'Girl' .... please don't leave me in the wake .......
> 
> Cleethorpes were canny today and a typical out of season megga dog day ... my brain capacity could not have coped trying to do a breed count ......
> 
> Fish & Chips were nice. ?.... Jon.


 Blimey! We haven't been to Cleggy for years ? prefer the dog walking beaches up towards Brid ?


----------



## Marocchino

Mrs M has been learning to foam milk with her new Espro jugs and though she insists it's very much a work in progress, is encouraged by the results. The look of pride on her face when these were produced this morning was a picture ! ?

Certainly an improvement on my efforts, I can't seem to get on with the small one.


----------



## adam85

MildredM said:


> Blimey! We haven't been to Cleggy for years ? prefer the dog walking beaches up towards Brid ?


Fraisthorpe is the best that way on IMO. Lovely place to walk, on a sunny day like today ?️


----------



## MildredM

adam85 said:


> Fraisthorpe is the best that way on IMO. Lovely place to walk, on a sunny day like today ?️


 Yes, I agree - it's great there ? ???


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> Mrs M has been learning to foam milk with her new Espro jugs and though she insists it's very much a work in progress, is encouraged by the results. The look of pride on her face when these were produced this morning was a picture ! ?
> 
> Certainly an improvement on my efforts, I can't seem to get on with the small one.


 Well done ? ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Yes, I agree - it's great there ? ???


 Fine by me !! - That leaves more room in Cleggy ?


----------



## MildredM

Are we allowed to even use leather this month ??









Just waiting for the embossing stage, it happens overnight though!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Are we allowed to even use leather this month
> <img alt="C58F6448-A2AF-4D8E-92B0-D25764B3842B.thumb.jpeg.2e52b8f960111ad6ecdd84675ed4f073.jpeg" data-fileid="35055" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/C58F6448-A2AF-4D8E-92B0-D25764B3842B.thumb.jpeg.2e52b8f960111ad6ecdd84675ed4f073.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> Just waiting for the embossing stage, it happens overnight though!
> <img alt="1C6A3EDC-1027-4C7D-BC5C-A1CEBD862E61.thumb.jpeg.503d6918db810610ddaffe42305f634e.jpeg" data-fileid="35054" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/1C6A3EDC-1027-4C7D-BC5C-A1CEBD862E61.thumb.jpeg.503d6918db810610ddaffe42305f634e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Think you have to wait for Februarmeat!

Looking good.


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Are we allowed to even use leather this month ??


 I can't imagine you in lederhosen, but perhaps it might be easier to keep clean in the kitchen. ?


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> I can't imagine you in lederhosen, but perhaps it might be easier to keep clean in the kitchen. ?


 Ho! It's the quiet ones you have to watch. Or so they say ??

I found the solution to flying portafilter-mess - disposable overalls


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Ho! It's the quiet ones you have to watch. Or so they say ??
> 
> I found the solution to flying portafilter-mess - disposable overalls


 I noticed the M-bossing happens overnight, so i'll be looking forward to the photos in the morning ?


----------



## Hasi

ahem, it'll be in the morning now...


----------



## MildredM

Who knew when I made my first leather mat for the conic and then the flat that I would find myself immersed in the world of leather, talking to saddlers, and getting kitted out with top notch dies and embossing plates.

Throughout my life I've enjoyed turning interests into passions. Having explored the world of coffee machines, grinders and associated paraphernalia I have gradually developed my kit to suit my personal tastes. It's been really satisfying being able to add embellishments to enhance the overall experience. Whether it's customised embroidered bar towels or the rather splendid leather mats for the Max it's also great to share them with like minded enthusiasts. I am over the moon to have received an order recently for bespoke leather goods from a well known supplier of high quality products ?

Might get a lathe next ?????????????


----------



## Jollybean

Would you be able to do a snazzy leather mat for my HG1 Mildred? They do look lovely ?


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Would you be able to do a snazzy leather mat for my HG1 Mildred? They do look lovely ?


 Yes! I could base it on my LW Mat 

It is 165mm x 155mm. The LW version is 3mm thick leather, my leather is 2mm thick. I can cut one later today and see how it works out


----------



## Jollybean

Great Mildred. Would it be possible to make it cover the full base (apart from the return behind the vertical support) as I tend to slide the cup around and want to protect the total surface? Sorry to be demanding. I could cut a paper template if that would help.


----------



## Rhys

xpresso said:


> That's all very well 'M' .. I've failed to get one getting to the 2000+ so there you go, perhaps an indictment of the 'New Forum' we've lost that personal touch now and your just a reference number of a membership increase.
> 
> Jon.


 You have now been assimilated into the 2000 club :classic_tongue: That's it, your stuck on this forum forever :classic_laugh:

Unfortunately with a 'personal' touch, it involves a 'person'. I like, like you am just a regular member but with access to stuff that can do things. Unfortunately there's no way of alerting us of post counts etc so I can update things, and unfortunately I'm the only admin that appears to do it as I take an active role (when I can).


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Are we allowed to even use leather this month ??
> 
> View attachment 35055
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the embossing stage, it happens overnight though!
> 
> View attachment 35054


 Thought about a chamfer on the edges and very carefully either felt tip (As long as doesn't leach into the surface) a black or Ox Blood polish ?.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Thought about a chamfer on the edges and very carefully either felt tip (As long as doesn't leach into the surface) a black or Ox Blood polish ?.
> 
> Jon.


 It crossed my mind, yes!


----------



## MildredM

4mm thick mat for the HG-1


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> ... I am over the moon to have received an order recently for bespoke leather goods from a well known supplier of high quality products ?
> 
> Might get a lathe next ?????????????


 Well done you, i noticed the little M embossing. ?

A lathe - hardly - you need a Milly milling machine.


----------



## Hasi

an order for bespoke leather goods, eh?
hooray! flipping fantastic!!*

*that's what she said


----------



## Deidre

While I am admittedly somewhat embarrassed to bring this up here, amidst such elegant company, I am pretty pleased with my no-cost-to-me knock off articulating shot mirror... put together with magnets under & above my non-magnetic drip tray! ???‍♀?


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> While I am admittedly somewhat embarrassed to bring this up here, amidst such elegant company, I am pretty pleased with my no-cost-to-me knock off articulating shot mirror... put together with magnets under & above my non-magnetic drip tray! ???‍♀?
> 
> View attachment 35382
> 
> 
> View attachment 35383


 Oh my!! That is BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## Deidre

Hmmm... how things look here? Well.... a long night lies ahead, calling for comforting caffeine.... and I had some coffee beans a bit past their prime... so the siblings of these little seeds went into the grinder along with the beans... the lovely aroma & subtle flavour of cardamon mixed beautifully in my flat white.☕?


----------



## MildredM

Just showing off some new bits and Nicknak Kit ? ? ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Just showing off some new bits and Nicknak Kit ? ? ?
> 
> View attachment 35512
> 
> 
> View attachment 35513


 Looking very nice and ,.. shiny


----------



## ajohn

Nicknak said:


> Or this machine with a rotary table and chuck set up
> 
> View attachment 31207


 My set up is a little different 









That was taken part way though a tidy up









 Bit more detail

John

-


----------



## MildredM

Sharing a video of MAX grinding c.15 beans to demonstrate the turbine designed to help feed the beans into the burrs more evenly. The feed is particularly noticeable at the end of the grind.


----------



## 4085

@MildredM Interesting.......was there 15 gm of beans in at the start, so the grind chamber below the (Can I call a flying saucer!) flying saucer must hold quite a bit of beans as there was virtually nothing visible above it. Does the Max have a variable spin speed M? Just closed the banner down and realised that you had already ground some of the beans as they are in the collection cup. Is there still no pop corning when it is feeding the start of the dose? If not, then the flying saucer must be doing its job


----------



## Nicknak

https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith-flat-max/

It is all on the link .. speed variable to 400 rpm


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> @MildredM Interesting.......was there 15 gm of beans in at the start, so the grind chamber below the (Can I call a flying saucer!) flying saucer must hold quite a bit of beans as there was virtually nothing visible above it. Does the Max have a variable spin speed M? Just closed the banner down and realised that you had already ground some of the beans as they are in the collection cup. Is there still no pop corning when it is feeding the start of the dose? If not, then the flying saucer must be doing its job


 15 beans. Not 15g.

It is called a turbine.

Yes, it does have variable speed.

No popcornIng at the start. Naturally a bit of loose chaff may puff up but the beans don't popcorn the same they do on the Niche, for example.

The grinds in the cup were from the first take when I inadvertently took a photo and not a video. I'm human after all


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> 15 beans. Not 15g.
> 
> It is called a turbine.
> 
> Yes, it does have variable speed.
> 
> No popcornIng at the start. Naturally a bit of loose chaff may puff up but the beans don't popcorn the same they do on the Niche, for example.
> 
> The grinds in the cup were from the first take when I inadvertently took a photo and not a video. I'm human after all


 Human.....ah yes.......M, 15 beans will not popcorn about I doubt with the depth between the burrs and the flying saucer.....but hey ho, it is what it is! Agreed, the Niche, like most other grinders does popcorn but seems to have been fixed with their new plastic thingy, which I think further supports Robs view that flow is more important. I also forgot that perhaps a lot of owners use those speciality Mexican Jumping beans which will not help of course!


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> Human.....ah yes.......M, 15 beans will not popcorn about I doubt with the depth between the burrs and the flying saucer.....but hey ho, it is what it is! Agreed, the Niche, like most other grinders does popcorn but seems to have been fixed with their new plastic thingy, which I think further supports Robs view that flow is more important. I also forgot that perhaps a lot of owners use those speciality Mexican Jumping beans which will not help of course!


 I am not sure you quite understand - and in turn I don't understand what you mean by 'the depth between the burrs and the flying saucer'. The impeller or turbine guides/flings the beans to the sides meaning they are less likely to pop up vertically. There isn't a gap between burrs and 'flying saucer'. The safety cap sits quite low when it is fitted for normal use (rather like the add-on Niche disc is probably designed to do) so any shards that do pop are soon bounced back to the turbine.

I demonstrated 15 beans to show it matters little if there are only a few beans in there (plus as I wasn't making a drink I didn't want to waste my beans). As you can clearly see, those few beans were directed outwards and not upwards.

In my experience the Niche sans disc acted rather like a food processor, bouncing the beans about until, by chance, they found the path to the burrs.


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> I am not sure you quite understand - and in turn I don't understand what you mean by 'the depth between the burrs and the flying saucer'. The impeller or turbine guides/flings the beans to the sides meaning they are less likely to pop up vertically. There isn't a gap between burrs and 'flying saucer'. The safety cap sits quite low when it is fitted for normal use (rather like the add-on Niche disc is probably designed to do) so any shards that do pop are soon bounced back to the turbine.
> 
> I demonstrated 15 beans to show it matters little if there are only a few beans in there (plus as I wasn't making a drink I didn't want to waste my beans). As you can clearly see, those few beans were directed outwards and not upwards.
> 
> In my experience the Niche sans disc acted rather like a food processor, bouncing the beans about until, by chance, they found the path to the burrs.


 I understand M! What you cannot quite bring yourself to say, is that the Monolith popcorns just as much as any single dosing grinder does, and so as a result, Dennis did exactly what Niche did and came up with a solution. So therefore the Monolith, despite its more expensive price tag is actually no better or different than the much cheaper Niche in that department. Regarding grind quality, it needs a scientific approach as no owner of any kit, is going to turn around and say the thing they have bought fails or is not very good in any particular department, are they!


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> I understand M! What you cannot quite bring yourself to say, is that the Monolith popcorns just as much as any single doing grinder does, and so as a result, Dennis did exactly what Niche did and came up with a solution. So therefore the Monolith, despite its more expensive price tag is actually no better or different than the much cheaper Niche in that department. Regarding grind quality, it needs a scientific approach as no owner of any kit, is going to tuen around and say the thing they have bought fails or is not very good in any particular department, are they!


 You're a hoot, you really are ?????????????????

And you really do remind me of my father. I haven't really spoken to him for 30 odd years......


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> You're a hoot, you really are ?????????????????
> 
> And you really do remind me of my father. I haven't really spoken to him for 30 odd years......


 That would make me very old..........


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> That would make me very old..........


 But you can have the mindset you demonstrate at any age ?


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> But you can have the mindset you demonstrate at any age ?


 Is that you being self critical again M.....


----------



## coffeechap

I shall reiterate what I said on the other thread, the ek and the r120 and the mazzer ZM (all of which are single dosers! do not popcorn


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> I shall reiterate what I said on the other thread, the ek and the r120 and the mazzer ZM (all of which are single dosers! do not popcorn


 Yes yes yes......but you are the only person talking about those 3. This was really the Niche v Monolith. Very few have seen a ZM to try, a few more the R120 and lots more the EK. How can they get it so right then matey if the Moanlith has to have a device made to stop pop corning?


----------



## Mr Binks

dfk41 said:


> Yes yes yes......but you are the only person talking about those 3. This was really the Niche v Monolith. Very few have seen a ZM to try, a few more the R120 and lots more the EK. How can they get it so right then matey if the Moanlith has to have a device made to stop pop corning?


 It's simple, those three practiced really hard at making grinders not do that thing, the other two didn't practice as hard......

:exit:


----------



## MildredM

A quick vid this morning


----------



## birel101

Amazing setup!


----------



## Deidre

birel101 said:


> Amazing setup!


 Agreed! ?


----------



## MildredM

MAX with black fitted matt mat 😃

This is the deluxe version - with lamp shade!


----------



## MildredM

Just reminiscing now 🙂


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Just reminiscing now 🙂
> 
> View attachment 41338


 what a gorgeous shot!🥰


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> what a gorgeous shot!🥰


 Thank you, Deirdre 😁 it's one of my favourite shots (even though it is already out of date!) 😁


----------



## caipiao

Why does everyone seem to have so much counter space at home lol...


----------



## MildredM

caipiao said:


> Why does everyone seem to have so much counter space at home lol...


 I don't  I have my set up in 3 areas and then there's just a kettle in another space and that's it! I get very envious when I see acres of counter space!


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> I don't  I have my set up in 3 areas and then there's just a kettle in another space and that's it! I get very envious when I see acres of counter space!


 Poor Milly has barely enough room for her L1, her 2 Monoliths, her Speedster, her EK43, her Hg1, her Minima, her Tanzania, her LM, her................................................................................... ................................................. ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and her V60.


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> Poor Milly has barely enough room for her L1, her 2 Monoliths, her Speedster, her EK43, her Hg1, her Minima, her Tanzania, her LM, her................................................................................... ................................................. ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ................... .................................................................................... .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and her V60.


 Ho! If only that were the case 😂😂😂😂😂 with a couple more on the way. It's ok though, I have a Tardis on order 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 24774

That's the best set up video I've ever seen! Amazing kit.

I didn't even know you could get an electronic tamper!


----------



## MildredM

Just keeping things updated here. I'm fully toggled up now 😊









Thanks to @Nicknak's amazing skills, produced from a small leftover block of Thuya burr my little on/off toggle has a full-wood-jacket 😁 😁 it's exquisite 😊 thank you, young man 😁😁😁


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Just keeping things updated here. I'm fully toggled up now 😊
> 
> View attachment 44035
> 
> 
> Thanks to @Nicknak's amazing skills, produced from a small leftover block of Thuya burr my little on/off toggle has a full-wood-jacket 😁 😁 it's exquisite 😊 thank you, young man 😁😁😁


 Looking good there young lady 😇 .. Just need to send those dull looking handles out for a spa day ..


----------



## MildredM

Been having a move round again 😁


----------



## MildredM

Had another little move round. Happy with it now!


----------



## MildredM

This is how things looked here this morning ☕☕☕


----------



## Joe shorrock

MildredM said:


> This is how things looked here this morning ☕☕☕
> 
> View attachment 45519


 Some very lucky guests?


----------



## TakisMastro

Set up goals!


----------

